# Buenos Aires, Always in style (from the Washington Post)



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

shosho said:


> No, genius. You aren't descendent from immigrants, you're actually ukrainian. You already told me you were BORN in Kiev, and raised by ukrainian parents, so you're not an american. You could be raised there, but it's the same thing as a mexican kid, born in Mexico, to be raised by mexican parents in the US.. is he american? I bet 99.9999% of the westerns would say he's not. So, please.. YOU get yourself some self respect. And other thing.. stop insulting other people's country this way. Respect is good.


Dude I think I know where I'm from. And I don't have a single relative, or ever had, in Kiev. Nor was I born in Ukraine. If you like, find where I said that. And what the hell does my ethnicity have to do with anything moron?


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

This is exactly why I named Buenos Aires one of my most fascinating cities. Great place.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

mzn said:


> OMG similar to Bolivia?= Are you serious¨? Argentina has the highest GDP per capita in Latin America... stop saying stupid things ok?


Those numbers you posted were of PPP per capita income - ie adjusted for price differences between countries. At current exchange rates (the number of dollars or euros one Argentine peso buys in the real world), Argentina is in fact quite close to Bolivia. 

http://www.latinbusinesschronicle.com/countries/argentina/

Per Capita income (at current exchange rates) of US $3,900 in 2004


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

haha Funniest thing ever. :lol: Dude, what's the problem of being from Kiev? Woah, denying so much like this. :nono: You said it, you think I made this up right now? At another thread (which seem to have been deleted, it was the 'nightlife in brazil' thread, i guess), when I said I was ukrainian descendent, you said "I am too, I was actually born in Kiev", bla bla bla. But okay, deny it now. For me, this discussion is useless. I was just pointing out that you say to the argentinians get some self respect, when you don't have it. An ukrainian that dies to be an american. :nono:


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

shosho said:


> haha Funniest thing ever. :lol: Dude, what's the problem of being from Kiev? Woah, denying so much like this. :nono: You said it, you think I made this up right now? At another thread (which seem to have been deleted, it was the 'nightlife in brazil' thread, i guess), when I said I was ukrainian descendent, you said "I am too, I was actually born in Kiev", bla bla bla. But okay, deny it now. For me, this discussion is useless. I was just pointing out that you say to the argentinians get some self respect, when you don't have it. An ukrainian that dies to be an american. :nono:


Dude you're seriously a moron. First of all for zeroing in on my ethnicity and implying that somehow I'm not American. 2nd of all for having a bad memory. If I remember correctly you're Ukrainian Brazilian. I must have mentioned that I'm also part Ukrainian. One of my parents (not even both) is from Ukraine. But not from Kiev. The other one isn't even European or white. If this is the racist shit you guys have in Brazil, about how some people are Brazilian and some people arent based on their ancestry, I feel sorry for your country.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> Dude you're seriously a moron. First of all for zeroing in on my ethnicity and implying that somehow I'm not American. 2nd of all for having a bad memory. If I remember correctly you're Ukrainian Brazilian. I must have mentioned that I'm also part Ukrainian. One of my parents (not even both) is from Ukraine. But not from Kiev. The other one isn't even European or white. If this is the racist shit you guys have in Brazil, about how some people are Brazilian and some people arent based on their ancestry, I feel sorry for your country.


No way, I remember you said you were born there. And where is the racism in this shit, dumbass? You could be an english, irish, nigerian, anything.. if you were born in another country, your parents are not american, and you move to America, the conclusion is obvious: you are not american. I *JUST* mentioned this because you were the one criticizing argentinians to have the doh: ) 'self respect', and insulted the city, etc. But fine, deny it how many times you want. Discussion for me is over. (.. american-wanna-be.. :lol: )


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

shosho said:


> No way, I remember you said you were born there. And where is the racism in this shit, dumbass? You could be an english, irish, nigerian, anything.. if you were born in another country, your parents are not american, and you move to America, the conclusion is obvious: you are not american. I *JUST* mentioned this because you were the one criticizing argentinians to have the doh: ) 'self respect', and insulted the city, etc. But fine, deny it how many times you want. Discussion for me is over. (.. american-wanna-be.. :lol: )


God you're stupid. At least I see the smart Ukrainians didn't immigrate to Brazil. You remember me saying I was born in Kiev? I've never been in Kiev for more than 4 days (siteseeing in 1992). Could it be you pulled Kiev out of your ass, since it's the capital of the country? "Hey my father is from Italy." 4 months later - "no way, you said you were born in Rome."


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

ok come on please stop that... and let's go back to the main subject. And brooklynprospect: u've already expressed your own opinion, so I would really appreciate it if you stop criticizing my country.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

i remember it clearly even because of the sentence you used ("even born there"), but deny it, brooklyn.. it's okay for me, american-wanna-be


----------



## Mario_BA (Jun 13, 2005)

nice to have different opinions, i love NY, i like Boston very much, but I think Buenos Aires is a great city too...
I also think that those expressions like "the paris of S.A. " are kind of stupid, but this is the impression that a lot of people have when they visit B.A. for the first time.
and don´t talk about imitations, in NYC the washington square arch is a copy of the Arc de Triomphe, and many other examples. A city built by european people, HAS to be similar to the european cities, that´s noy a fake or a copy, is just the only option.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

brooklynprospect said:


> Dude you're seriously a moron. First of all for zeroing in on my ethnicity and implying that somehow I'm not American. 2nd of all for having a bad memory. If I remember correctly you're Ukrainian Brazilian. I must have mentioned that I'm also part Ukrainian. One of my parents (not even both) is from Ukraine. But not from Kiev. The other one isn't even European or white. If this is the racist shit you guys have in Brazil, about how some people are Brazilian and some people arent based on their ancestry, I feel sorry for your country.


and I feel sorry for you. Anyway, I still dont see where Shosho made any racist remark. Maybe he was racist against the dumb race, which you seems to belong to (its actually a race that is everywhere, in any country, and contains members of many subraces as whites, blacks, asians, etc)


----------

